# Mints?



## I'mNew2Frogs! (Jan 23, 2019)

What species are "Mints"? I would like to look them up in the "care sheets" section of this forum.


----------



## Encyclia (Aug 23, 2013)

_Phyllobates terribilis_


----------



## I'mNew2Frogs! (Jan 23, 2019)

Encyclia said:


> _Phyllobates terribilis_


Thank You!


----------



## Tijl (Feb 28, 2019)

I posted this video of my mint terribilis on YouTube the other day : https://youtu.be/yzJ1PEFhwGU 

If you have questions about the species,feel free too ask!


----------

